# I can't take the drunkeness anymore.



## msswg (May 7, 2009)

In the five years I have been married I can't remember a time when I was really happy. My husband is an alchoholic and It has become harder and harder to deal with him. I have pleaded and begged and fussed and complained over the years. It is five years later and I am still talking about the same thing. He won't stop drinking, he refuses to discuss anything about his drinking, He has a really bad attitude also, even when he is not drunk he is unreasonable and verbably abusive to me and my kids. He has started staying out for two or three days and won't call or come in, and when he does he dosen;t say anything. I think he has really given up on himself and our marriage along with the kids. i need to know what to do i have six kids and im unemployed but I need to end this right now,my husband has abandoned the marriage.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

have you ever heard of al-anon? Welcome to Al-Anon and Alateen its a free group meeting with mostly women who are going through exactly what you are. even if you arent ready to leave, you'll find a great support system and tools to help you deal with the emotional torture of being dependent on an alcoholic.


----------

